# Special Needs Rat in search of a forever home in SE Washington State



## Rasake (May 18, 2010)

Oh Hai dere! My name is 'Lucky' you can read why I'm called that over here: http://www.ratforum.com/index.php/topic,22447.0.html









If you want the quick and dirty version, my special needs are the following, I'm partically paralized from the waist down. But I can move around just fine! And if you didn't know something was wrong you would take a few moment to notice anything! I do have some movement in my hind legs, but I don't have full motor control. It's possible that I could regain rest of my movement as I was completely paralized 48 hours ago. (and presumed dead and left for snake food!) After everything I've been through I still have an upbeat attitude and am very friendly and playful. You can see that I'm a standard brown/grey color, but I do have a white belly!

















I'm currently 4-6 weeks old and a boy girl. (please correct me if I'm gender confused.)









I live currently in SouthEastern Washington State. Tri-cities area to be exact. I can make a 1 hour drive, and maybe more for the right home.

I'm only looking for a home that will take me for the rest of my life(s) And can deal with my special needs. If you think you are this home please make a post here! Or send a pm!


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Shes definatly a girl, and her coloring is Agouti.... 

Im in Canada.. but Im guessing thats a little too far? My geography sucks.. I would take her in a second, poor little thing. I hope you complain at the petstore too. Snapping their necks is a VERY cruel practise.... theres much more humane methods.


----------



## VictorianVanity (Mar 18, 2010)

I wish I could come get this little one. To have survived all that! We live in California though.


----------



## Rasake (May 18, 2010)

Ema-leigh You're about 6 hours from me... a little to far, plus I'm not sure on the legalities of rat crossings....

Thanks VictorianVanity, but Cali is a little to far for me!

She's doing a little better tonight, running around and such, but you can tell she wants to move into a bigger home!


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

I accidentally posted on your other thread. We live in kelowna , bit a rat train could be formed we'd love to take her in


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Im fairly sure that rats can cross the border no problem? Does anybody know? A rat train could certainly be possible!


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

I am in Salem, OR. Is that too far? I would be more than happy to take her.


----------



## Rasake (May 18, 2010)

Thank you so much everyone!

I've found her a home.

It's with a family in Seattle, who takes in rescues and special cases. She's coming to get Lucky on Sunday. She seems to know what's she doing and has the room for her. She might even be on this board to! But thank you so much for the overwhelming response and attempts to find her forever home!


----------

